# Adapting 9/10K Thread Dial For Heavy 10?



## Splat (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd like to get a thread dial for my Heavy 10 but their prices are extremely high. I've seen that you adapt a 9 or 10K threading dial for a Heavy 10. Their dials seem to be roughly $100 less than the Heavy 10 dials. I've yet to see pics of an adapted dial on a Heavy 10. Anyone adapted a thread dial to use on their Heavy 10 and care to share how you did it? Thanks.


----------

